# Babylon A.D. (2008)



## Dave (Jul 8, 2012)

What an awful film! I can see now why no one else began a thread for it. Wasted a couple of hours of my life watching this, even though my son warned me not to.



> Veteran-turned-mercenary Toorop takes the high-risk job of escorting a woman from Russia to America. Little does he know that she is host to an organism that a cult wants to harvest in order to produce a genetically modified Messiah.



Actually the tug-of-war between mother and father together with the Arctic journey made me think of _The Golden Compass _. The genetic modifications and prosthetics parts went over my head, I'm afraid. Virgin births, resurrection, self sacrifice, mumbo jumbo, car chases in Hummers, oversized rifles and big explosions. If this is what you seek.....


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jul 8, 2012)

I watched a little less than an hour (I think) of this some time ago. It just seemed unengaging and pointless.


----------



## Dave (Jul 8, 2012)

thaddeus6th said:


> It just seemed unengaging and pointless.


I think possibly because everyone died, usually right at the very point they might have actually become interesting.


----------



## Moonbat (Jul 8, 2012)

A truly awful film, it has pride of place in my DVD collection


----------



## biodroid (Jul 8, 2012)

It was ok, the ending was just blah. Vin is always a fave of mine but sometimes his movie choice can be poor, his Fast and Furious doesnt dissappoint and does Riddick.


----------



## Dave (Jul 8, 2012)

biodroid said:


> Vin is always a fave of mine but sometimes his movie choice can be poor.


I like the other films you mention (well up to a point - I'd draw the line at further Fast and Furious sequels) but he does only play the same character (tough guy with a heart.) You couldn't call him a great actor??


----------



## Moonbat (Jul 8, 2012)

True, but sometimes a film (even a good one 'Saving Private Ryan') calls for a tough guy with a heart, and so he isn't all useless.


----------



## biodroid (Jul 9, 2012)

A Man Apart wasn't too bad. Fast Five was very good even though they lost the plot about underground racing. I think the Fast and Furious franchise has become less fun and more edgier if you catch my drift...no pun intended


----------



## Sapha (Sep 5, 2012)

Being a huge Riddick fan (looking forward to the third installment) and thinking Sci-Fi, Vin, yes! So, I happily parted ways with my money and purchased the DVD...

...to say that I was disappointed would be a gross understatement. I which I was able to put it more eloquently, but UGH!!!! Which oddly enough was the same response I had for _The_ _Book of Eli_.Apocalyptic films manage to suck me in like a vortex every single time.


----------

